# newest 75th RR recruiting video



## dknob (May 25, 2011)

https://www.benning.army.mil/tenant/75thRanger/


----------



## lancero (May 25, 2011)

I don't remember it being that cool when I was in.

RLTW


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Ravage (May 26, 2011)

Hate the music, love the photage. Thanks forth elink :)


----------



## Ravage (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Tropicana98 (May 26, 2011)

Just watched this on this website earlier today.


----------



## dknob (May 26, 2011)

not a fan of the music either


----------



## Ravage (May 26, 2011)

The Afghan photage is great though. Btw, our military is creating a unit similar to the 75th.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 26, 2011)

Damn that looks cool


----------



## Grey (May 26, 2011)

Breaking Benjamin's song "blow me away" was used in the Ranger School's promo video as well, though the song is origanlly from the Halo 2 soundtrack.


----------



## Servimus (May 26, 2011)

I love seeing them jumping at night at 1:20. That gets my heart going. Time for PT.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 26, 2011)

I'm disappointed, I was hoping for a new XtraNormal video.


----------



## sfmike (May 27, 2011)

Much different Ranger Op than when I was in F/75 in RVN.


----------



## Ravage (May 27, 2011)

How did the 75th look like back then? Werent they more  focused on recon/LRRP type operations?


----------



## Bud (May 28, 2011)

Ravage said:


> How did the 75th look like back then? Werent they more focused on recon/LRRP type operations?


They grunted and used clubs for hand to hand   ~just kidding~ Actually, Nam Rangers had the ONLY proper graduation final patrol....You come back, you earned it. The video has me thinking back and laughing my ass off. Picture this: night ops, fast rope onto a 2 story building, your stick lead, back then if you held the rope your a puss, along with being the padding for everyone that follows, you hit, roll, weapon up and ready, you scan back because u hear a hard hit and sound of pain (yes, so what, I violated a principle of patrolling looking outside my sector...sue me!), see your buddy hit the roof, roll, then over the side of the building he goes...he was jacked up for just a few but full recovery....so now...it's reflected back as being one funny ass memory!!!! H- if your out there, no offense...but dude that was funny as all hell!!!


----------



## TLDR20 (May 28, 2011)

I should have gone to Regiment. Think that some of those guys are 19 years old and doing stuff that most people can't even imagine doing. If I could do it all over again, that is where I would have gone.


----------



## Bud (May 28, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> I should have gone to Regiment. Think that some of those guys are 19 years old and doing stuff that most people can't even imagine doing. If I could do it all over again, that is where I would have gone.


I found..and not just because of age....PRE Regiment was the ONLY place to be!  Read something about using Capital letters...Hope this isn't a violation of Terms....if so......  ummmm oops


----------



## TLDR20 (May 28, 2011)

Bud said:


> I found..and not just because of age....PRE Regiment was the ONLY place to be! Read something about using Capital letters...Hope this isn't a violation of Terms....if so...... ummmm oops


Am I the only one confused by the above post?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 28, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> I should have gone to Regiment. Think that some of those guys are 19 years old and doing stuff that most people can't even imagine doing. If I could do it all over again, that is where I would have gone.


 
I've kicked my own ass for many years for not joing regular Army opt 40.


----------



## Seajack (May 28, 2011)

That's a pretty cool video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tropicana98 (May 29, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Am I the only one confused by the above post?


Not at all...


----------



## Bud (May 29, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Am I the only one confused by the above post?


your have to actually set and read the terms of use to understand it


----------



## Bud (May 29, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Am I the only one confused by the above post?


disregard, seems I was the one confused....re-read the rules stating "....... however do not increase the font size of those words or u......" and it was referencing foul words.... hope the confusion has been lifted. :) Sorry about that


----------



## sfmike (May 29, 2011)

How did the 75th look like back then? Werent they more focused on recon/LRRP type operations?

You are exactly right!  Recon/LRP was our forte'.​


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jul 1, 2011)

Hmmm...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ks-4IGxqffg&feature=related


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jul 2, 2011)

Breaking Benjamin's song "Blow Me Away" really makes that video.

Cool song and video!


----------

